# New TUG Feature testing - updated member dashboard!



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2021)

been working on a revamp of the TUG member dashboard and navigation for the member only section, we've gone thru a few revisions and this is currently the version we are ready to release to the public for bug testing and or comments!

once you log into https://tug2.com , simply click the link here: https://tug2.com/dashboard 


this will load the new member dashboard (this will eventually become the default page members see when logging in so the extra step wont be necessary once its completed).

note that all of the data is live, and all the new links along the left hand side go to newly redone pages and layouts for the member only sections that will also replace the existing pages by default once we have completed testing.  As always, comments, issues, bugs, problems, errors...please post here or PM me privately.  or email to tugadmin@tug2.net 

Thanks!


----------



## VacayKat (Jun 7, 2021)

In general, I like it. A couple of picky suggestions. (MacOS, safari)
The first one - the blue bar is smaller than the Timeshare Users Group text. Also would use a different font for TUG Member Dashboard
The second one - in the button for going to the timeshare market place, the text is larger than the box. 

Again- super picky, so up to you if you adjust things.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2021)

nope, not picky at all...thats the sort of thing we are looking to correct.  testing across multiple platforms always uncovers small issues like this!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 7, 2021)

Is there any way to show how many review credits or referral credits we have.  Or is that not stored somewhere where it can be presented.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2021)

yea sadly thats not stored on the online member data area


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 8, 2021)

Brian, I appreciate that you're constantly improving the site.

I'm experiencing an issue related to My Watch List that also happens to me on the existing site. (Windows OS... Chrome and Edge browsers) 

After clicking to see the listings for a particular resort, I have to hit the back button multiple (3-4) times before it takes me back to My Watch List. Since I know this happens I usually just click "My TUG/Settings" at the top right and select "My Watch List" again.

One other watch list question... is the orange circle that's around some numbers based on original posting date? There have been occasions where I've gotten an email to notify me of a new listing for a resort on my Watch List, but when I go check, the orange circle isn't there. I figured maybe the email was triggered by an ad that was renewed or modified, not a new listing. Is that by design? And if so, should we eliminate emails for renewed/modified ads?

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2021)

will look into these items.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 12, 2021)

I just noticed this when looking at the weekly news letter.  Once first glance it looks and acts so much better than the old.  I don't have time to explore it this morning but will do so when I get a little time.  Thanks for giving us a chance to comment on the changes before you make them final


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2021)

Brian, nice work! I see the same issue with the title bar as in Reply #2. I'm using Safari on a Mac, OS Big Sur 11.4.





I'll dig a bit deeper and let you know if I find more.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Jun 13, 2021)

How to see more than 10 of the "Latest BBS Forum Posts" that just keep scrolling over and over?  In TUG, there are more than 10 new posts every hour.  How to keep up when checking after a couple of days?

In the current version, there are 25 posts per page under the "New Posts" heading (very quick and easy to scan each page of threads for interests), the "Next" button may be used to page through the pages, and a "Go To Page ..." function.

Also in the current version of "New Posts", the most recent post may be accessed directly with one click.  In the new version, there is only the option to click on the original title and start from the beginning of the thread Every time.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2021)

CO skier said:


> How to see more than 10 of the "Latest BBS Forum Posts" that just keep scrolling over and over? In TUG, there are more than 10 new posts every hour. How to keep up when checking after a couple of days?


I would say if you are wanting to view TUG BBS Postings, don't use the TUG Member Dashboard, just go to the forums.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2021)

that scrolling feed on the member dashboard is just pulling from the RSS feed created by the form software, its not technically "linked" in real time.  (also the ads should go away if they are not already gone).

the feed on the right hand side of the main homepage is a direct query of the forum itself, so its always up to date the moment you load the page etc.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm going through a side by side comparison of what I see using the new links vs the old.

Under "my email" on the old there is this statement which does not show on the new. "_note this email update is only for the TUG membership, you will also need to update your email on the TUGBBS forums if applicable: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21616"

"my reviews" I like the new much better than the old with them all listed right there 

"my classifieds" same as above, nice to see the list then click on it if I want to view an ad

"my wishes" ditto

and the same for "my watch list" and "my messages"_


----------



## Coach Boon (Jun 15, 2021)

I like the changes and it's easy to read. I'm sure you've considered this, having the site also work on tablets would be helpful. I personally don't like to read off my phone but others may also like that option.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2021)

yes all the new pages should be responsive in format (ie they should change based on your screen resolution)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2021)

these suggestions have been made/corrected and reloading the page should show the current format.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2021)

these are now live on the site and have replaced the previous pages.  please post here if you encounter any issues or problems!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 31, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> these are now live on the site and have replaced the previous pages.  please post here if you encounter any issues or problems!


My wish ad expired on 7/26 and I don't see a way to renew it.  Am I missing it or should I just post the ad again?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2021)

csxjohn said:


> My wish ad expired on 7/26 and I don't see a way to renew it.  Am I missing it or should I just post the ad again?



do you not have an "actions" tab for your expired wish ad?

i dont have an expired one I can test at the moment, but if that option is missing from the actions drop down menu we can certainly look into it!


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 3, 2021)

It is not in that menu, I'll send you a pm.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 9, 2021)

csxjohn said:


> My wish ad expired on 7/26 and I don't see a way to renew it.  Am I missing it or should I just post the ad again?


This has been fixed, thank you Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2021)

have updated the marketplace instructions page to reflect the new dashboard and options!









						Timeshare Marketplace Instructions
					

How to post an ad in the TUG Timeshare Marketplace



					tug2.net


----------

